# South African mercenaries' secret war on Boko Haram



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

*Mercenaries from South Africa have proved quietly decisive in helping the Nigerian military turn around its campaign against Boko Haram.*

"With their roots in South Africa apartheid-era security forces, they do not fit the standard image of an army of liberation. But after just three months on the ground, a squad of grizzled, ageing white mercenaries have helped to end Boko Haram's six-long year reign of terror in northern Nigeria."
-------------------

Excellent work by the old SADF boys. They are hardcore and no joke. 

Now wait for the all the protests about using "Racist Mercenaries" in Africa.


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2015)

pardus said:


> *Mercenaries from South Africa have proved quietly decisive in helping the Nigerian military turn around its campaign against Boko Haram.*
> 
> With their roots in South Africa apartheid-era security forces, they do not fit the standard image of an army of liberation. But after just three months on the ground, a *squad of grizzled, ageing white mercenaries* have helped to end Boko Haram's six-long year reign of terror in northern Nigeria.
> -------------------
> ...



The bold face part.

Massive respect for them, but the description makes for a LOL moment.

Guess those nasty old white guys still strike fear into tyranny.
Good for them.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> The bold face part.
> 
> Massive respect for them, but the description makes for a LOL moment.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Africans still have fear and respect for white Soldiers.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2015)

Farking amoral war profiteers....


----------



## Florida173 (May 12, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Farking amoral war profiteers....



The Nigerians or the US?


----------



## Viper1 (May 12, 2015)

pardus said:


> Now wait for the all the protests about using "Racist Mercenaries" in Africa.



I remember reading something about this a couple months ago.  I believe most of the local vitriol was centered on the poor state of the Nigerian military and former President Goodluck Jonathan's reliance on these and other organizations to gain success.  It's one thing to call in a coalition of African Union and EU members (e.g. Operation _Serval_ in Mali) but it is another to use private forces for what citizens feel should be strictly government work.  It doesn't bode well for re-election when the private foreign forces are performing better than government forces.  It may have played a part, albeit a small one, in his election loss this year.  Either way, best wishes to Nigeria and all involved for continued success against Boko Haram.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/03/12/uk-nigeria-violence-mercenaries-idUKKBN0M80VT20150312


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> I remember reading something about this a couple months ago.  I believe most of the local vitriol was centered on the poor state of the Nigerian military and former President Goodluck Jonathan's reliance on these and other organizations to gain success.  It's one thing to call in a coalition of African Union and EU members (e.g. Operation _Serval_ in Mali) but it is another to use private forces for what citizens feel should be strictly government work.  It doesn't bode well for re-election when the private foreign forces are performing better than government forces.  It may have played a part, albeit a small one, in his election loss this year.  Either way, best wishes to Nigeria and all involved for continued success against Boko Haram.
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/03/12/uk-nigeria-violence-mercenaries-idUKKBN0M80VT20150312



The really sad thing is that these aging SADF and Rhodesian guys are about the last (apart from the SANDF Recces) effective Soldiers on the continent. No one in the world can match them in Africa.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> The Nigerians or the US?


 
An inside joke. I was called that on several occasions in Afghanistan.


----------



## digrar (May 13, 2015)




----------



## pardus (May 13, 2015)

digrar said:


> Wildgeese



Love that movie, and that's a great scene!


----------



## 0699 (May 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> Love that movie, and that's a great scene!



I wish they'd have done as good a job with_ The Dogs of War. _


----------



## Kraut783 (May 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> Love that movie, and that's a great scene!



Every time I watch the movie, he gets closer to making the plane......


----------

